# Please Help?



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

I am trying to wifi tether from my dx, but it just isn't working out for me. I have installed numerous versions of wireless tether, and used the patch by @WugFresh. However, none of my devices can see the wifi. I have made sure wireless tether is set to the droid x, and I have played with DNS servers. Still, there is nothing.

What else can I try???

Thank you so much


----------



## ardeleon09 (Aug 13, 2011)

A lot has to do with what ROM you are running. I am currently running MIUI for the DX and have had no problems with the wireless tether.

Sent from my DROIDX running MIUI


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am on MIUI as well.....


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

The tether is usually creating an ad-hoc network. Try enabling connections to that type to see of that's what your x is doing

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Not exactly sure how to do that. The device I am trying to tether to is my og droid.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Barnacle has always worked for me


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Barnacle has always worked for me


Barnacle does not work either


----------

